

How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy (2012) - oldspiceman
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/308873/?single_page=true

======
anigbrowl
As predicted, evidence is emerging that _Toxoplasma Gondii_ infections are
higher in prison populations:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955834/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955834/)
I have another paper on the subject as well but unfortunately it's in Turkish.

